# Chance the Flemish Midget



## Pipp (May 25, 2011)

I thought I posted this already. 

Chance was the sweetest little rabbit. She came to me with her whole family six months ago or so and I kept her in an enclosure under my kitchen table where she could be the centre of attention -- just the way she wanted it. 

She had splay legs from being crushed in a tiny cage with eight siblings and her huge mother for the first eight weeks of her life.

Her long, odd coat, thin body and fat stomach were signs of a 'liver shunt', where some veins are in odd places around the liver, something common in 'runts'. (And she was very stunted). Another symptom is a protein intolerance and staring vacantly into corners. 

But she was an otherwise healthy, happy and active rabbit with a huge appetite for food and petting. 

The vet who diagnosed the liver shunt issue (which wasn't confirmed by x-rays, seeing as it wasn't causing problems and was unlikely to be fixable), thought she'd be fine with proper nutrition and supportive care. And she was. 

But she ended up with an odd swelling on her cheek. The vet that saw her for that thought she'd drain too many resources from the rescue and said I might be better off euthanising her.  But of course that wasn't an option. 

Unfortunately, while she sailed through the surgery, she passed away 12 hours or so after the procedure, most likely related to the virulent nature of the bacteria and inattentive after-care from the post-op foster home (I thought she'd be better off there with carpets and bunny friends) who chose not to call me or take her to the ER vet when she was going downhill with what was most likely sepsis. 

RIP Chance. :rip:







You can see all of her photos and videos here: 

http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y166/snews/Chance%20the%20Flemish%20Midget/


sas :sad:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 25, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear of Chances' passing to the bridge. Words fail me at times like this. Rest in peace little one and binky free, you deserve it.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Chance. So very sad.

Binky free wittle one!!


----------



## JimD (May 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry 



Binky free, Chance.

ray::rainbow:

.... we'll see you on the other side.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry. She was a special girl. Liver shunts are terrible--there's so little you can do and they affect animals most just when they're starting to gain their own personalities--then they're gone. At least you gave her a chance, I'm sorry it had to be that way for her. She isn't suffering anymore, at least.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 7, 2011)

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Sweet Chance.

You were a very Beautiful Bunny.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh wow - I am just now seeing this Pipp - I'm so sorry about losing her. I knew she'd had the abscess and was hoping she'd be ok.

Liver shunts aren't fun to deal with - we've found out that our new puppy most likely has a liver shunt or other liver problems and we're having to manage it with 6 meals per day and the supplements, etc.

Anyway - back to Chance - I am sure that she knew she was loved and while she had a short life - I'm sure it was a happy one.


----------

